# creating and launching a web site....



## RocCasual (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi there,
just after some advise, guidens etc as to how to create my own web site, I am fairly competant on a pc but have never tryed this before and dont know where to start, 
I am based in the uk and want to sell my own products via the internet, I would have to use paypal for my sales,
any help would be apreciated as i dont know where to start and what i should be doing, it would be easyer to get a pro to do this for me but currently working on a very low budget and believe with the right guidence i will be able to do it......

many thanks Craig


----------



## secondtonobody (Oct 5, 2005)

Well my friend what exactly is your budgety if i might ask For a site to be designed for you. Let me know and I will ask around and find someone who can do it.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

I think your best option if budget is a really big issue is finding a web design agency that offer wordpress e-commerce systems. They are extremely cost effective but generally a temporary start-up solution and you don't get much in terms of SEO (Search Engine Optimisation) which is the core essence of any e-commerce website.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

There are many systems out there that will allow you to build your own website (see my signature for example) (search for "do it yourself website" for other options). If you're competent on a PC, you should be able to use a lot of them. My recommendation would be to find some website samples that you like and then e-mail the company to see if you could build something similar using the system. You should also use the demos to see whether you can grasp building the website yourself. If you can't, then look to hire someone.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

If a buget is concern I would recommend webs.com it's free and easy to use


----------



## RocCasual (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks guys for all the advise, much apreciated.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

It all depends on how fast you want to get a site up 
and running and the way you want to advertise 
and get people to your site.



Stage 1
----------------------------
This is one of the fastest and cheapest ways
to get your products online with very little
effort and no complicated merchant accounts
or website programming. 


You can set up a Big Cartel site in less than 5 
minutes and then add your product pictures and
be online and taking orders in less than a day and
the bonus is that Big Cartel is already set up to 
use Paypal for payments.


You can buy your domain name for 10 bucks from
Go Daddy or one of the other providers and simply
FORWARD your domain name TO your Big Cartel
site. (be sure to search this board for Go Daddy 
Promo codes and you can get it for about $7 or $8.

If you go with the paid Big Cartel service then they
allow you to use your own domain and you are good go.

The all powerful domain name is VITAL because
you will have your company name and email
([email protected] ) on all of your 
advertising and you wont have to change this
later down the road. 

Some people start off with a Big Cartel site and
have their URL on their advertising.. Getting your
domain name FIRST and then forwarding it to the
Big Cartel site is how you avoid spending money
over again as you expand. 
Example (http://shoph.bigcartel.com/)




Now, This will get you up and operational and
you will be your own sales rep handing out business
cards and getting your .com out there to the public.

That is the fastest way I can think of to get
selling online and I set up Big Cartel pages
in half a day to test the waters on a few products.


When you get your site up and working be
sure to SUBMIT your site to the big 3 search
engines. Google, MSN (bing) and Yahoo.
It's free and takes 2 minutes. 

Keywords even on your Big Cartel site are 
important so remember this as you set up your site.



---------------------------


Stage 2
-----------------------------

The next step in moving forward as you expand
is to get your own independent website up and
running with a full shopping cart and merchant 
account and more information (keywords) etc.
that will help people find your site.

For this you will be spending more each month
and you will need to do your homework.

It's up to you. You can start off small and be online
today and grow your online business as revenue comes
or go full out with a website by creating one or paying
someone to do it for you.



Hope that helps.


Ed


----------



## IntlDopeKids (Jul 8, 2009)

check http://homestead.com


----------



## RocCasual (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks for all info guys


----------



## majickdon (Apr 3, 2010)

You can always PM me what your looking for and I can see what your working with. I do site design and don't mind helping people out as it is more of a passion and hobby than a job. I know how to get your site SEO compliant and you could be selling shirts in no time. Just give me a holler.


----------



## thatcampguy (Jan 24, 2010)

Two big recommendations

Go to Thirty Day Challenge It is a free 30 day program that will teach you everything you need to know about running a website. Great program can not say enough about it.

If you want to try to do things on your own start with Weebly - Create a free website and a free blog. It to is free and you can have a basic website do it about 10 minutes, including hosting.

Lastly (yeah I know I said two and this is three) look at template monster. IT is always easier to edit than create. So, you could buy an already done website for may $75, and just make change to get it the way you want


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Do your research look for a solution that fits your: budget, skills, time frame and needs!


----------



## New Wave Design (Apr 19, 2010)

Its great that you want to try your hand at designing your own site, but one thing that I want to mention is that if you decide to use a website builder essential you don't own the site, so choose a service inwhich you can take with you in the even you don't want to stay with the provider you pick. But that all depends on your budget, also you maybe able to find someone to do it for you!


----------

